# Maltese & Hot Weather



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

Do you think we should take Maggie out on the boat when it 95 degrees or leave her at home in the cool air conditioning?


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

We decided to leave her at home. We won't be gone too long and I think she would be more comfortable. She is in full coat and she doesn't like to get in the water.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Stelkia Maltese @ Jun 29 2008, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598092


> We decided to leave her at home. We won't be gone too long and I think she would be more comfortable. She is in full coat and she doesn't like to get in the water.[/B]


Excellent decision :biggrin:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*It's probably best that you left her at home, it is EXTREMELY hot and dry here today.

If you're going to take her with you another time, though, I would get some doggy sunscreen for sure. They also make the cooling vests that might help her in the heat with her full coat.*


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We live in FL and have a nice boat. I have found that on hot days Sassy is much better at home napping than out on the boat, miserable.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, it was a good idea to leave her in on such a hot day, especially since she is in full coat!!!!!!


----------

